

Researchers use image noise pattern to detect doctored images - salimmadjd
http://www.albany.edu/news/26046.php?WT.eml

======
droz
Research paper:
[http://www.cs.albany.edu/~lsw/homepage/PUBLICATIONS_files/IC...](http://www.cs.albany.edu/~lsw/homepage/PUBLICATIONS_files/ICCP.pdf)

